# New Version of Peerless XT25



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a heads up for those of you looking at the Peerless XT25 as a budget option for your builds. Tymphany has released a new version without the flange and some variations in the T/S parameters. This could make these a viable option for people that need a compact tweeter and aren't wanting to hack off the flange of the older version. Parts Express has them in stock for about the same price as the older version with the flange. 

https://www.tymphany.com/wp-content/themes/pathfinders/cache/pdfs/XT25SC40-04.pdf

https://www.parts-express.com/peerless-xt25sc40-04-1-ring-radiator-xt-tweeter-4-ohm--264-1642


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

That's a great Tweeter at that price


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm really close to ordering a set. I was wanting to spend a little more like the SB/NVX tweets. I think the too cheap of price will scare people in the car world. I'm sure they sound better than most of the big box stores brands people are paying a killing on


----------

